# Multifunktions Drucker die was taugen?



## Shadowwing_ (5. März 2018)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich suche momentan einen Multifunktionsdrucker der nicht viel kostet aber auch paar Jahre lang hält, da ja in den neueren und billigen Geräten der Fall ist das die so konzipiert sind das die nach einer Zeit kaputt gehen, da hab ich mich gefragt ob es auch welche gibt die lange halten anstatt nur 2-3 Jahre und einen nicht so hohen Tintenverbrauch haben. Der Drucker soll natürlich Drucken können sowie scannen, faxen und kopieren. Ich brauche keine unglaublich gute Qualität sondern eine Druck Qualität die auch für Offizielle Staatlichen Geschichten oder ähnliches verwendet werden kann. Auch ist es gern gesehen, dass es kein ausschließlicher Schwarz-Weiß Drucker ist, sondern auch Bilder ausdrucken kann.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. März 2018)

Shadowwing_ schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich suche momentan einen Multifunktionsdrucker der nicht viel kostet aber auch paar Jahre lang hält,


Witzbold.
Und für Fotodruck ist nun mal ein Tintenstrahler zuständig.

Die untere Langlebigkeitsgrenze:
Canon PIXMA MG5750 schwarz lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Brother DCP-J562DW lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Canon PIXMA TS8050 schwarz lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Photo XP-8500 lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland,
Epson Expression Photo XP-860 lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Shadowwing_ (5. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Witzbold.
> Und für Fotodruck ist nun mal ein Tintenstrahler zuständig.
> 
> Die untere Langlebigkeitsgrenze:
> ...



Dankeschön und das war ernst gemeint haben halt nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung brauchen aber dennoch einen Drucker.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. März 2018)

Shadowwing_ schrieb:


> Dankeschön und das war ernst gemeint haben halt nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung brauchen aber dennoch einen Drucker.


Den Rest kannst Du gleich fallen lassen, mit Langlebigkeit hat das alles nichts mehr zu tun.

Meine Drucker hielten / halten 15, 12, 10 und 10 Jahre.
Und alle haben über 100.- EUR gekostet, die Farbdrucker wesentlich mehr.

Der preiswerteste ist der Canon MG 5750.
Sehr guter und billiger Farbdruck, sehr gute Fotos, leise und frißt klaglos kompatible Tinte.


----------



## FetterKasten (6. März 2018)

Ich empfehle eigtl. nur Farblaserdrucker von Brother.
Da kann man noch die Toner resetten, die als leer angezeigt werden und noch tausende Seiten weiterdrucken, wo andere Hersteller den Dienst verweigern.

Richtige Fotos irgendwo ausdrucken lassen, zb Online, wenn man es denn brauch. Nur wegen sowas lohnt es sich nicht, sich mit diesen Kack-billig-Tintenstrahlern rumzuschlagen.
Wenn du mit denen ein paar mal Tintenpatronen tauscht, die ständig durch Reinigungen verbraucht werden, dann hast du auch schnell die 100-150 Euro raus, die der Brother mehr kostet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2018)

Shadowwing_ schrieb:


> Dankeschön und das war ernst gemeint haben halt nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung brauchen aber dennoch einen Drucker.


Ich nutze weiterhin meinen 25 Jahre alten HP 510 C. So etwas, und das war wirklich noch haltbare Qualität mit Patronen, die man selber auffüllen konnte, bekommt man heute geschenkt:
Drucker HP Desk Jet 510 fur Bastler in Baden-Wurttemberg - Spaichingen | Drucker & Scanner gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Erstaunlicherweise läuft es unter WIN 7, nur einen Parallelport haben nicht mehr alle Rechnermainboard als Stecker, da muss ein Adapter rein. Kostet kaum etwas. Damit hat man alle notwendigen schwarz-weip drucke, farbiges braucht man für nichts und Fotos lässt man ausdrucken. Diese ganzen "Bauernfängergeräte" für 70,-€ sind nur dafür da, um Dir das Geld für neue Patronen aus der Tasche zu ziehen.
Problem gelöst! Danke ....25 Jahre alter HP Desk Jet an Windows 7


----------



## Shadowwing_ (6. März 2018)

Ich drucke sehr wenig und sehr selten deswegen lohnt sich kein teures Gerät am besten einfach eins wo die Tinte nicht so schnell aus trocknet


----------



## taks (6. März 2018)

Lohnt sich da überhaupt ein Gerät? Gibt es kein Kopier-Laden in deiner Nähe?


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2018)

Shadowwing_ schrieb:


> Ich drucke sehr wenig und sehr selten deswegen lohnt sich kein teures Gerät am besten einfach eins wo die Tinte nicht so schnell aus trocknet


Dann kann es kein Tintenstrahler werden.
Das ist Dir aber zu teuer.

Entscheiden mußt Du dich selber.

Mein Tintenstrahler (Epson Stylus Photo 285) druckt jede Woche ein A6 Foto in höchster Qualität.
Er ist ständig am 230V-Netz, reinigt sich sehr wenig und ist noch nie eingetrocknet in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Shadowwing_ (6. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dann kann es kein Tintenstrahler werden.
> Das ist Dir aber zu teuer.
> 
> Entscheiden mußt Du dich selber.
> ...



Meinst du mit Tintenstrahl so einen? Brother DCP-J562DW


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. März 2018)

Shadowwing_ schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Tintenstrahl so einen? Brother DCP-J562DW


Ja, hatte ich ja verlinkt (blau in #2).
Der Brother hat sehr ordentliche Bewertungen und schneidet in den Tests auch gut ab.
Versuche aber nicht, ihn mit unpassender, angeblich kompatibler Tinte zu füttern.
Das geht spätestens nach 2 Jahren schief mit dem Kopftod.

Ich würde den nehmen:
Canon PIXMA MG5750 schwarz lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Exzellenter Fotodruck, schnell, leise.
 Der Kopf ist wechselbar und leicht zu reinigen. 

Und den kann man zur Not auch mit Wasserfarbe füttern.


----------



## FetterKasten (7. März 2018)

Meine alten Canons sind mit Originaltinte auch bei sehr langen Druckpausen nie eingetrocknet.

Die Frage ist eher, ob du Bock hast 80% der Tinte durch Reinigungen zu verbrauchen, wenn du so selten druckst?
Wenn du dann Originalpatronen nimmst, kannst du dir ausrechnen, wie teuer das wird.

Weils auf Dauer zu teuer war, hab ich mit Billigtinte zwei Druckköpfe geschrottet, da is eine Düse dicht gewesen und der Druckkopf durch wahrschl. Überhitzung gestorben und ne Leitung durchgebrannt.
Ein Neuer kostet fast genauso viel wie der ganze Drucker, also "wirtschftl Totalschaden".

Gerade, wenn du wenig Geld ausgeben willst. Solche Billigtintenstrahler sind das teuerste, was du dir kaufen kannst mittelfristig.

Die Haltbarkeit dieser Billigteile ist auch nicht grad überragend.

Kauf dir einmal nen Laser, bei deinem Druckverhalten reicht der Toner dann halt 10 Jahre, aber du hast keinen Ärger und kommst viel billiger.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2018)

Eine Druckerpatronen für meinen ollen hp deskjet 500c kostet um die 5-10,-€ und hält Jahre, auch in dem 25 Jahre alten Drucker.
Die Dinger funktionieren einfach, es ist langsam, es ist laut aber wen stört das für die paar privaten Ausdrucke. Und der
kann, wenn man eine Farbpatrone reinsetzt, sogar Farbe. Ich nutze ihn aber nur für schwarze Drucke. Der Drucker hat
mal ein Vermögen gekostet, ich zahlte glaube ich um die 300,-DM dafür, aber dafür funktioniert es und die Patronen 
waren und sind billig im Vergleich zu heutigem Nepp. Wenn es nichts kosten soll, ist das eine Alternative, gebraucht
werden die alten Drucker nachgeschmissen oder man geht zum Wertstoffhof und nimmt einen alten mit. 

Drucker: 25 Jahre HP DeskJet - ein Vierteljahrhundert mit vielen Meilensteinen - Tonerdumping-Blog
Patrone:  hp deskjet 500c - Google-Suche


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. März 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, ob du Bock hast 80% der  Tinte durch Reinigungen zu verbrauchen, wenn du so selten druckst?
> Wenn du dann Originalpatronen nimmst, kannst du dir ausrechnen, wie teuer das wird.


Sorry, aber mit Stecker dauernd am 230V-Netz hört die Reinigung einfach auf.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Druckerpatronen für meinen ollen hp deskjet 500c kostet um die 5-10,-€ und hält Jahre,


Du hast ja Recht, aber den Oldie gibt es nun mal nicht als Neugerät mit Garantie zu kaufen. 

Und der TO braucht schnell einen modernen Drucker.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit Stecker dauernd am 230V-Netz hört die Reinigung einfach auf.
> 
> Du hast ja Recht, aber den Oldie gibt es nun mal nicht als Neugerät mit Garantie zu kaufen.
> 
> Und der TO braucht schnell einen modernen Drucker.


Genau, billig schrieb er und wenig auszudrucken. Klar kann man 100,-€ für einen aktuellen Drucker ausgeben. Der ist in allem besser.
Man kann aber auch die Zeitung aufschlagen und nach alten gebrauchten suchen. Das es immer noch Treiber für den alten Drucker
gibt ist ein klares Zeichen, dass nicht nur meiner noch lebt, sondern tausende, wenn nicht hunderttausende. Es ist billig und es druckt.
Will ich hochwertige Ausdrucke, gehe ich in den nächsten Kopieshop
Drucker HP Desk Jet 510 fur Bastler in Baden-Wurttemberg - Spaichingen | Drucker & Scanner gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen


----------



## FetterKasten (9. März 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit Stecker dauernd am 230V-Netz hört die Reinigung einfach auf.



Das ändert je nach Druckermodell gar nichts. Entweder musst du dann vor jedem Drucken deinen Drucker öffnen und den Druckkopf in Spiritus einlegen.
Oder es ist wie bei meinen alten Canons: Wenn die ausgeschaltet waren hat da nichts gereinigt. Wenn ich den Drucker aber anmache um eine Seite zu drucken, dann kommt erstmal 3 Minuten Druckkopfreinigung.

Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen, wenn du zb alle 2 Wochen eine Seite druckst, wie viel Tinte bei der Renigung drauf geht und wie viel Seiten wirklich gedruckt wurde. Wenn du Pech hast schaffst du mit so einem Druckverhalten pro Patronensatz 40 Seiten und dann kannst du wechseln.
Erst wenn du größere Mengen am Stück druckst, wird es wirtschaftlicher.

Man kann nicht uneffizienter und teurer pro Seite drucken, als so wie du vorhast.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. März 2018)

FetterKasten schrieb:


> Das ändert je nach Druckermodell gar nichts. Entweder musst du dann vor jedem Drucken deinen Drucker öffnen und den Druckkopf in Spiritus einlegen. .


 Das ist einfach falsch.

Mein Epson R285 läuft seit 10 Jahren ohne einzutrocknen, der MG 5150 seit 6 Jahren.
Natürlich schaltet man den Drucker am Ein/ Aus-Schalter ab, damit er den Kopf in die Parkposition fährt und mit dem Verriegelungskasten den Kopf dicht abschließt.
Da trocknet nichts ein.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen, wenn du zb alle 2 Wochen eine Seite druckst, wie viel Tinte bei der Renigung drauf geht und wie viel Seiten wirklich gedruckt wurde.


 Berechnen kann man das, wenn man die Werte vom Hersteller wüßte (verreinigte Tinte, verdruckte Tinte).
Ich hab es getestet, weil man die Werte nicht erhält.
Beim Ausdruck einer A6-Postkarte wird wesentlich weniger Tinte verbraucht, als bei dauernder Startreinigung.
Die Patronen halten 2-4 mal länger, bei allen Tintenstrahlern.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Wenn du Pech hast schaffst du mit so einem Druckverhalten pro Patronensatz 40 Seiten und dann kannst du wechseln.


Mehr schafft doch ein Patronensatz so wie so nicht.
Die Durchschnittsreichweite liegt bei 5% Deckung bei 300-500 Seiten pro Patrone.
Die gelbe ist zuerst leer, weil das überall mit beigedruckt wird.

Wenn Du das durch 20 teilst kommst du auf 15-25 Seiten bei vollflächiger Deckung.



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Erst wenn du größere Mengen am Stück druckst, wird es wirtschaftlicher.
> Man kann nicht uneffizienter und teurer pro Seite drucken, als so wie du vorhast.


 Ein Tintenstrahler ist nicht wirtschaftlich.
Mit einem CISS könnte man die Lage entschärfen - Epson hat so eine Serie:
Epson EcoTank ET-4550 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Da kosten 70ml Tinte 9.- EUR  und nicht 99.-.
Leider sind die Kisten groß, schwer und teuer.

Das könnte man übersehen, wenn da nicht die Druckqualität wäre.
Die ist unterirdirdisch:
Test: Tintendrucker mit ADF und Fax für Zuhause › Die Druckqualität: Fotos | Druckerchannel (DC).
Kein Wunder, bei 3pl großen Tintenklecksen.

Das übertreffen meine alte Kisten um Welten.
Und die Patronen kosten 50-80 Cent/Stück - da mache ich mir keine Kopf um die Tintenkosten.


----------

